# My Latest Tool Buy



## marcusp323 (Oct 11, 2017)

On my way to the local wrecking yard I noticed a sign for a state surplus store that said "Open to the public", so when I finished perusing the crunched sheet metal, I figured I'd stop on the off chance they might have a used battery for a car I need to sell. No luck in that department, but I did see this Baldor sitting on the shelf, & after cruising the aisles I decided to take a closer look. It's marked as having belonged to a community college about 50 miles up the road. ID plate says 1/2 horse, 1850 RPM. It didn't have a plug attached, so couldn't check it running, but when I noticed the lack of grinding slag in the cover outlets, I figured I'd take a chance. Well, I'm not disappointed that's for sure. About as smooth & quiet as I've ever heard. Guessing it wasn't used much. Screws on the guards don't even appear buggered up from wheel changes. Might be stopping by this store more often in the future 
Debating now on whether this one will get the wire wheels, or the old Milwaukee I picked up a few years back. It's a bit more chipped & banged up, but it was worth the $30 & an hours drive to get just for the quality.


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice score on the grinder.


----------



## brino (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice find!

I'd go with grinding wheels on the smoother one, and wire-wheel on the lesser one.

-brino


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2017)

Great score!


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 12, 2017)

marcusp323 said:


> ...or the old Milwaukee I picked up a few years back.



Normally I'd just drink that.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 12, 2017)

Very nice score.  Is that State store in Olympia?  Next time I head north I might want to swing by.


----------



## marcusp323 (Oct 12, 2017)

Tumwater, actually. Right by the airport.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks!  I'll check into it.


----------

